# DEAD TURKEY



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

My old Buddy JB never hunted turkey til yesterday morning and shot this nice 20lbs 1oz gobbler-----He used a box call --he scratched it a couple of times and he it came on the run --Head shot at 35 yards---Nice first turkey----Told me nothing to it now he's a expert LOL---I hope to try before the end of season---only tryed it once many years ago---here's a couple pic's----------------sb


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats to your buddy on the buzzard

good luck to you if/when you go out

as for me,well im still trying to get mine this year

got a 4 day weekend and plan on hunting three of them


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to JB...

Is JB's last name Robertson ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!! Congrats to your buddy. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

nice looking turkey, some good eating there!

Bruce


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats to your buddy, hope you have the same luck this weekend!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice bird!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

congrats Skip on JB's score your turn Good Luck!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

JB bagged a nice bird.

How bout that--- Skip post'in pictures without a white background.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice lookin' bird!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. JB, and good luck to you Skip.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats to JB on his first bird.... Good luck on getting out and getting yourself one too....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool. Sometimes it just works that way. Other times...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*seen only a hen the last two days-------- :frown2: fun though-----sb*


----------

